# [PROYECTO] Sistema de Altavoces 2.1



## Rumal (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola foreros!, como podrán ver soy nuevo aquí. Llego a este foro totalmente perdido y con la esperanza que me puedan ayudar y orientar en un proyecto que tengo que hacer para la Facultad.
La situación es la siguiente: Con los conocimientos adquiridos en la asignatura Electrónica I ( esta  es la página) tengo que hacer un proyecto de lo que a mi se me ocurra. Para el que no tenga ganas de visitar la página y ver que es lo que me enseñaron les cuento que la materia es dentro de todo básica, vimos Diseño de fuentes, transistores y amplificador operacionales.

*Tema del proyecto:*
La idea es hacer un sistema de Altavoces 2.1 con subwoofer. Si alguno vio la página y tiene una idea mejor, es bienvenida.

*Descripción del proyecto:*
Hacer un subwoofer y dos altavoces para usar de sistema de audio de la PC, por lo que no es necesario que sea de mucha potencia.
Tengo que diseñar la fuente de alimentación, las partes de los altavoces y además un pequeño ecualizador.  

*Que busco demostrar con el proyecto:*
Tengo que demostrar que aprendí todos los conceptos de la materia, por lo tanto todos los circuitos tienen tener una explicación y ademas los tengo que entender yo 

*Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica:*
Considero que bajo, recién termine de cursar electrónica 1, así que se lo que me enseñaron ahí  

*Lenguaje de programación que maneja:*
Manejo bien C, C++ y algo de Java.

*Nivel académico:*
Estudiante de Ing en Computación. (3er Año). 

Estoy bastante desorientado con este tema, así que no duden en mandarme a estudiar algo   o explicarme algunas cosas medio básicas.

La fecha de presentación es el 11/05/2007, ya se que todavía falta, pero tengo ganas de hacerlo ahora en las vacaciones.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Rumal (Dic 23, 2006)

¿Nadie que me de una manito?


----------



## mocho_zapato (Dic 24, 2006)

Si no inporta la potencia te recomiendo una de baja potencia para hacerlo mas barato.
Ahora lo que llevaste en la materia de electronica no se si sera suficiente para hacer algo respetable en el campo de los amplificador de audio, pero lo sierto es que no, por que lo demas tienes que aprender practicando que es la razon por la que te dieron este proyecto. Me refiero a que no todos los circuitos tienen una ecuacion matematica exacta, si quieres hacer algo sobresaliente.

Ahora hay en Internet mucha información, desde los circuitos de audio de diferentes potencias y tipos hasta las bocinas.

Depende de voz, si quieres hacer algo rapido y barato o algo mas trabajado y caro digno de una sala de conciertos. jajajaja. solo quiero decirte que soy ingeniero, que tube de pasatiempos armar amplificador de audio, y que te puedo ayudar en lo que pueda.

Empieza revisando lo que es un Subwoofer. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subwoofer
Y revisando las paginas de los fabricantes como CREATIVE: http://es.europe.creative.com/products/welcome.asp?category=268&
Con sus sistemas de altavoces de 2.1

Solo para fijarte en lo que puedes imitar, y si es posible mejorar.

Bueno seguire escriviendo sobre el tema. bye.


----------

